# Most beutiful freshwater fish?



## BigBrownTank

what are some of the more sought after freshwater fish? 

I'de likemy tank to be one of a kind, but so far, koi, oscars and red botia's are'nt cutting it...

what are some fish that would really draw EVERYONES attention to the tank, weather they're into fishies or not?

getting rid of my oscars IS possible, if need be!


----------



## djrichie

Depends on what you want schools or a few big fish....planted? things like that


----------



## jerrybforl

i agree with richie. my fav is cardinal tets and red serpa tets. how big is the tank? if its big go with some clown loaches. but if your keeping the oscars they wont mix very well with those ive named.


----------



## DDyerfamily

I like photos better


----------



## DarkRevoultions

I have beautiful Angels. 

If you like really attractive fishes I hope you have a big tank, like 55 gallons or a 200 gallon tank for more like me 

Please read the list I have below 

Angel Fish

Blue Discus

Acara Cichlid

Blue Ram

Opaline Gouramis

Colorful Assorted African Cichlids

Jack Dempsey

Male Betta

Fire Eels

Bala Shark

Long Fin Danio

Giant Danio

Australian Rainbows

Turquoise Severum

Those fishes are really colorful  especially the Cichlids, and the Australian Rainbows. 

If you have a 55 gallon, at least 3 Blue RAMS are good for it, as well as all of the other fishes. 2-3 fish of each kind is good enough, but since the Discus fishes are extremely expensive, I would choose to stay away from them unless you have some money to use.

Giant Danio - They are great with Angels, because someone on youtube, her user name is Gerardrander, and she has been raising fishes since 1991, and has many live plants that are ancient 

Angel Fish - Angels are great fishes, but they are very shy, and they can get 
stressed very easily, they go well with Danios, Tetras, and Eels.
If you have one XXL Angel, I would get a Turquoise Severum, 
they will go well with each other.

Turquoise Sevrum - They can be semi-aggressive, and extremely aggressive, because they are a distant relative to the Cichlids. If you like them, you can get them, but there is no guarantee that they will be calm. Only some of them will be calm, but when introduced with the angels, they tend to be calm. They won't go after Giant Danios.

Bala Shark - They can jump out of your tank if you don't have lids. They will
not be aggressive to any other fishes, because they are semi-
aggressive fish, and other fishes might pick on them causing 
them to stress out.

Fire Eels - They can only live in huge tanks, 10 gallon is a defineately no no!! if you ever put one in the 10 gallon, they will hate it, and they will stress out so much, they will die. That is why I kept all of my big fishes in my 200 Gallon tank, and my 29 gallon for medium fishes, and fast growing fishes.

Jack Dempsey - they are not too aggressive, the only time they will be aggressive is when they are mating, and when they are guarding their eggs.

Australian Rainbows - Australian Rainbows are in the semi-aggressive section, because they are not so feisty like cichlids, or gouramis, and they will not eat any other fishes. They might like to eat Dried Blood Worms when they get bigger, so then they can be a great ideal for being with other semi-aggressive fishes, and community fish.

African Cichlids vs. South American Cichlids - They are both cichlids, but there is a big difference. African Cichlids are extremely aggressive, and there is no guarantee that they can live with your other fishes accept African Cichlids.

The cichlids can grow up to 40 cm, because to tell you the truth, my friend has one 40 CM cichlid in his huge 500 gallon tank.

South american cichlids, are actually more like a semi-aggressive type, because they don't really chase other cichlids around as much. I have been raising them for some time now.

They can grow as large as 40 CM too. They will eat fish flakes, and like to stay in 65 gallon tanks at least. If you have a bigger tank, that is a lot better  

Gouramis - Gouramis are semi-aggressive, but I can tell you, I bought some gouramis, they nearly killed all of my tetras. So I had to give them away 

Male Bettas - there is something very important.. DON'T EVER EVER EVER!! PUT THEM WITH OTHER MALE BETTAS!!

Oh, and when breeding, get 3 females for one male, because one female isn't good enough don't know why :S it takes one female and male to mate for everything else normally...


----------



## BigBrownTank

Wow! thats what im talking about! +1 on that response!

Im going to start typin them in my browser, thanks a bunch!


----------



## DarkRevoultions

BigBrownTank said:


> Wow! thats what im talking about! +1 on that response!
> 
> Im going to start typin them in my browser, thanks a bunch!


Np  I can write more  just email me and I'll be happy to give you a big long reply anytime


----------



## aconrad

Dark you are very knowledgable and I have to agree 100% with your choices.


----------



## JBarlak

My trimac red devil cross I got from Lorenzo last month. She is now bright orange in color and Black fins and a black streak from top lip to back fin... what a beauty.


----------



## DarkRevoultions

aconrad said:


> Dark you are very knowledgable and I have to agree 100% with your choices.


Thanks  I have been doing a lot of experimenting on those fishes  so cichlids, don't have to go with other cichlids. If they aren't aggressive, you can house them in with plecos, and tetras that don't have attractive long fins  Betta fishes.. depends on if you have an aggressive one, because they will probably destroy all of your aggressive ones..


----------



## DarkRevoultions

JBarlak said:


> My trimac red devil cross I got from Lorenzo last month. She is now bright orange in color and Black fins and a black streak from top lip to back fin... what a beauty.


Yehp I agree with you  I raised them before, but they grew so big that I didn't have any bigger tank back then.. so then it was squished in my 29 gallon, but it is still alive, and it's in my 200 gallon


----------



## Nobodynotime

In my tank I have a great variety of different fishes including 5 gouramis which get more beautiful as they get bigger. My favorite being the honey sunset gourami which is golden and pink, also my blue gouramis are quite radiant compared to most seen at stores, probably because of good diet. The gouramis have also kept to themselves when it comes to their aggressiveness, I haven't even seen them look at my tiny cherry barbs


----------



## Fishboydanny1

JBarlak said:


> My trimac red devil cross I got from Lorenzo last month. She is now bright orange in color and Black fins and a black streak from top lip to back fin... what a beauty.


nice sounding fish! I have her brother...... how do you know it's a female?


----------



## Doedogg

Lake Victoria cichlids, photos don't do them justice.


----------



## MinxMermaid

My vote for the most beautiful freshwater fish (other than a betta) is the DISCUS!!!

i would love to have some, but my hubby tells me they are hard to keep and need many water changes. and since ihe does the water changes, if he's not willing, i can't have them. 

but if you want beautiful drama in a tank, that's the way to go.


----------



## tcup

a beautifully planted discus aquarium is the most eye catching no matter who you are. i recently had to tear down my reef and i set up a planted discus tank in its place. everyone loves that tank. i never thought that i could go back to fresh after a reef...but so far im loving it.


----------



## lohachata

beauty is truly in the eye of the beholder..to some it is something big and to others small.red or blue;green or yellow.it all depends on the individual.
and most sought after is also a relative term..probably most sought after;yet least often purchased is the L-46 Zebra Pleco..a truly stunning fish,yet only black and white.
but i am a big fan of the smaller fish.tetras,plecos,barbs, and cories are among my favorites.


----------



## MinxMermaid

tcup said:


> a beautifully planted discus aquarium is the most eye catching no matter who you are. i recently had to tear down my reef and i set up a planted discus tank in its place. everyone loves that tank. i never thought that i could go back to fresh after a reef...but so far im loving it.


ahah....somebody else with excellent taste!!!

pictures please.....


----------



## archer772

The L-46 pleco is a beautifull fish. I like planted angel tanks when it comes to fresh water, Blacks and Platinums


----------



## eaglesfan3711

Big groups of schooling fish. Get a group of about 15 serpae tetras with a few long fin serpaes mixed in. Feed them blood worms and they look spectacular.

Australian Rainbowfish are pretty amazing in schools during spawning.

Personal Favorite: long fin, lyre-tail swordtails. Large and beautiful fish.


----------



## Dmaaaaax

My votes:

Royal Red or Blue Neon Discus - Absolutely beautiful fish.















Cardinal Tetras - In a large school the bright blue and red streak is mezmerizing








Clown Killifish - A very colorful, somewhat hard to find fish.








Boesemani Rainbows - Another schooling fish that is beautiful.


----------



## Chickadee

Yes the L-46 Pleco is gorgeous but a little shy and hard to come by if you do not know someone who just happens to have them. BUT gorgeous beyond belief is the fact.
Bettas are the max in my book but not for a community tank and not with other Labyrinth organ fish for sure, i.e. gouramis especially. 

Discus are regal and I love the majesty they lend a tank. I do not personally have any tanks big enough to handle them but they mesmerize me when I have seen them in tanks. They would not, I believe exist well with Oscars. Oscars are a type of solitary fish that really do not go well with many other fish and you would be severely limited in your choices with the Oscars. For sheer fun though Clowns are nice.


----------



## candycane

Any tank full of Tetras and Cory cats is beautiful and fun to watch. The schooling behavior of the Tetras is really cool and Corys are pretty comical.


----------



## hokese

i aggree,as said above beauty is in the eye of the beholder,i have to say ether green terrors or red terrors,in bredding dress are just pure eye candy,the vivid reds,bright oranges,midnight blacks,very nice fish!or if not those 2,probly a platinum arrowana(and not because they go for more than $80,000usd,)they are simply stunning to watch,and the platinum colour is just perfect from tip to tail...i could go on for hours about nice looking fish,but these were what came to mind


----------



## fishfinder

I love everyone's choices. I've had most of the fishes listed by others during my lifetime. I've now downsized to smaller, more managable tanks. But if I could start all over and money was not an object, I would get a new tank, a built in acryllic bubble tank. They make every fish look huge and spectacular. When looking for an eye catching display, its the tank people see first, then the movement and colors of the fishes. and the decorations and plants that you have. In other words, its the whole package. Impress yourself first. You will live with them.


----------



## saltydad

I have become a big fan of the less ostentation fish, like tetras. I have a tank with Emperor tetras, white fin tetras, rummy nose tetras, bloodfin tetras, black neon tetras, neon tetras, Von Rio tetras, and red eye tetras (along with cory cats and otos). With at least 4+ of each, you have a beautiful tank, especially if it is planted nicely.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

That aint no royal red discus in that pic above, dmax.

A planted discus tank is IMO the best as far as a stunning jaw dropping freshwater tank.


----------



## shenzhenluohan

Personally I like the L128, L200, Chubby Plecs, and Flowerhorns.


----------



## majerah1

http://vivianstudio.com/proofs/albums/mac_juvi_3/HL7X9560.jpg
I love these fish.When in spawning color they are magnificent!http://vivianstudio.com/proofs/albums/mac_juvi_3/HL7X9545.jpg


----------

